# Tree bees



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

Drop the tree and either do a cut out then or cut the length containing the bees for removal later. As a side note, the bees don't care for chainsaw noise of vibrations


----------



## Sour Kraut (Jun 17, 2012)

Other than destroying the integrity of the colony, there is no 'good' way to 'get them out fast'

Does your buddy have the equipment to cut the tree above and below the colony and lower the section to the ground, keeping it upright ?

If so you can prop it up and work on it next spring.

Do it by the fast-n-dirty method and you're pretty sure to lose the colony.


----------



## Kramertep1635 (Apr 6, 2017)

Its in the bottom of tree on a hill. We cut tree about ten foot up. Think im gonna cut it open and vacuum them all out and move them to a new place. Save what comb from them i can and rubber band them to frames. If i cant save any comb, i have a top bar with 9 comb.


----------



## RedBarn (May 31, 2017)

Pictures !!!!!! BEE sure to take pics to share !


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Saving comb (particularly eggs and larvae), will be essential for their survival if you don't capture the queen. I don't what kind of vacuum you have, but mine could not hold a tree full of bees


----------



## Kramertep1635 (Apr 6, 2017)

Five gallon bucket vac. We cut the tree about ten foot up. Bees located at the bottom of the tree. I put a swarm trap next to tree with bait. Not sure it wil take them. My plan was to cut tree open till i can get to all the comb. Cut comb out to size of frame and rubber band them to frame while looking for queen and vacuuming bees. Ive watched alot of vids on the process. Should i do something different? Wait till spring?


----------



## Kramertep1635 (Apr 6, 2017)

Fast and dirty method?


----------



## Nanook (Jun 21, 2012)

I've had good luck with cut outs and doing the rubber band gig onto the frames. Still cracks me up how the rubber bands eventually end up at the opening of the hive...Given a choice I would wait till spring, getting close to the end of the season now and they wont have much time to recover...

Nanook


----------



## fieldsofnaturalhoney (Feb 29, 2012)

Kramertep1635 said:


> Five gallon bucket vac. We cut the tree about ten foot up. Bees located at the bottom of the tree. I put a swarm trap next to tree with bait. Not sure it wil take them. My plan was to cut tree open till i can get to all the comb. Cut comb out to size of frame and rubber band them to frame while looking for queen and vacuuming bees. Ive watched alot of vids on the process. Should i do something different? Wait till spring?


Is the top of the colony exposed to the elements now? I seriously doubt the bees will vacate the tree for your trap. Your odds of them living through this process of relocation decreases as Fall approaches, & will most likely increase by waiting to the Spring.


----------



## Kramertep1635 (Apr 6, 2017)

The tree was hollow but full of rotted wood at top where we cut it. I talked him into letting me wait till spring.


----------



## CLSranch (May 15, 2017)

You may want to put a board or tarp over the top for the winter. Just in case the rain seeps in through the rotted wood over the winter.


----------



## Sour Kraut (Jun 17, 2012)

Kramertep1635 said:


> The tree was hollow but full of rotted wood at top where we cut it. I talked him into letting me wait till spring.


Next spring, CAREFULLY cut a bit off at a time until you get to the top of the combs

Then fasten a bottom board with a large hole to the tree, sealing up all openings between the bottom of the board and the tree trunk and add a deep, preferably with drawn comb and maybe a frame of brood.......FASTEN IT somehow, don't depend on gravity to keep a hive there.

Close off all other openings, but SCREEN at least one for ventilation, as low down as possible (reason for that below).

After a few hours, the bees will start using the hive body entrance, in a few days, smoke the colony thoroughly at the screened hole; or if there is one lower down that you sealed off, at that one; or drill into the lower part of the nest with a 3/4" spur bit and use that, plugging it when done., with luck you will drive the queen up into the deep.

Check the combs for eggs, when you see that, she is up, you may have to do the smoke thing several times....

Once she is up there, keep a close watch especially if given drawn combs, so they don't run out of room and swarm.

3 weeks after you see eggs / larva up top, all the brood should be out of the tree trunk, so set the hive, on a regular bottom board, next to it and let them rob out the remaining honey.

Good luck !


----------

